# SugarBear has gone to be with GingerSpice



## TinysMom (Aug 31, 2007)

Well, SugarBear gave out a cry about 10 minutes ago - went into a seizure....and passed away.

He's gone to be with his sister GingerSpice and his friend Puck....

I'm still sort of shocked. I knew last night he wasn't feeling the best because he didn't want to eat or drink much. When I came out this morning - he appeared to be sleeping and I thought I'd give him another hour before I'd try to get him to eat - he looked so peaceful.

While I was sitting here...he gave out two long cries....and by the time we made it to him - he was almost gone. Within 5 minutes...he was gone.

Here are some photos to remember him by....


























































Sug was the first one to learn to open his cage and get out....and until I got a different type cage (well-once I learned to use another clip on his cage it helped)....he would open his cage and then run along and try to show the others where they could try and open their cages too.....he was hilarious.

Now Sugar has his wish - he's cage free - and binkying with his sister.

Peg


----------



## Michaela (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh no! Peg you've had too many losses of special buns. :bigtears:

Binky free SugarBear..:rainbow:


----------



## Greta (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh Peg, my heart is breaking for you. Too many of your babies have crossed the Bridge lately. 

Binkie free, sweet SugarBear... :bunnyangel::rainbow::bunnyangel:





Many hugs & much love,

Greta:in tears:& the gang of fur :brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 31, 2007)

I am so sorry.


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 31, 2007)

What a terrible week for you I'm so sorry to hear. :hug:


----------



## Pipp (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh no... Peg I'm so sorry... :sad:

The joys and the tragedies... we just have to keep remembering the good times. :hug1



sas :tears2:


----------



## ellissian (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh Peg....I don't know what to say but sorry, you've suffered so many losses recently.....life is so unfair.:bigtears::hug1

Binky free beautiful SugarBear :rainbow:


----------



## polly (Aug 31, 2007)

I am so sorry Peg sending hugs and thoughts your way. Life can be so cruel:hug1ray:


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I think I'm still in shock - to lose Puck and Sugar in the same week....wow. 

In Sugar's case - I suspected on Thursday that he was ill because he didn't eat his fruit loops from Wednesday night and he always LOVED fruit loops and didn't get them very often.

But I was shocked to see him pass away today....he looked like he'd been eating and drinking (up until Thursday morning) and his water bottle was working, etc.

Somehow it seems right though that Puck and Sugar left about the same time....when they were young...they were best buddies for a while and they LOVED to chase GingerSpice (until Tiny would protect her).

Peg


----------



## JimD (Aug 31, 2007)

:hug1





:sigh:


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 31, 2007)

My deepest sympathies. I am sorry you have lost so much lately.


----------



## timetowaste (Aug 31, 2007)

i'm so sorry!!!!!! your bunnies are all together up there....just remember that much.
:cry2


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 31, 2007)

I am sorry for your lost of SugarBear. 2 so close together is really hard. 

Binkie free SugarBear


----------



## cheryl (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh gosh Peg,i'm so sorry 

Cheryl


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh my...what a horrible month...I wish we were closer so I could come over, give you hugs, and just sit and let you talk/vent for a while...it would help so much...

If we had even the hint of enough money to fly me out for the weekend, I would JUMP at the chance...

Oh Peg...my heart is still with you about your other losses...and just moreso now.

:rainbow:ink iris::hug: :hearts ray::in tears::sigh:


----------



## rabb1tmad (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh Peg, I'm so sorry for your losses.

Big :hug1from the UK.

Binky free SugarBear.


----------



## Haley (Sep 2, 2007)

I read this yesterday and just about lost it. I couldnt stand to think of you losing yet another special bun. Its just been too much.

Looking at those pictures . . .he was such a beautiful boy. Is that Ginger in there with him and Tiny?





Rest in peace sweet SugarBear.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh Peg, I have no words to say, just :bigtears::bunnyhug:

Jan


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 2, 2007)

My gosh Peg, you sure have had a rough week. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Art.

Dan


----------



## Bassetluv (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh Peg, I'm so sorry to read this...you've been through just so much lately! May sweet little Sugar be surrounded by his friends, binkying and playing tag with Ginger and Puck...and Buck laughing and enjoying their antics just as much as you did when they were with you.

Wish I had more to say, but I think the best is to pass on a hug to you, and to let you know we are all tremendously sorry for the heart losses you've endured lately. :hug2:


~Di

:bigtears:


----------



## binkies (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh Peg! I'm so sorry! You are a a wonderful person and a great bunny mom. You truely don't deserve all this tragedy.


----------

